# Easiest way to get reverse lights to flash?



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

I am looking for away to make the reverse lights in my 97 Silverado to blink when I put it in reverse. I have two lights in the reciever that come on when truck is in reverse that gives enough light when backing up. Thanks for any help!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

A multi light flasher 
http://priority1emergency.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=276


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

wire the stock reverse lights through a flasher. the reverse lights will blink like a turn signal. unfortunately this will make all reverse lights blink, when i think your intention is to only have the reverse lights in the tail lights blink (and not those in your receiver). 

so, get a flasher and tie it into the tailight reverse lights AFTER the receiver reverse lights have already been fed 12 volts. 

it is likey that you currently have 12v fed to the tailights lights first, then jump off them to your receiver lights. so you'd need to switch this up and feed the receiver lights first, then a flasher, then the tailights.


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

linckeil;1603114 said:


> wire the stock reverse lights through a flasher. the reverse lights will blink like a turn signal. unfortunately this will make all reverse lights blink, when i think your intention is to only have the reverse lights in the tail lights blink (and not those in your receiver).
> 
> so, get a flasher and tie it into the tailight reverse lights AFTER the receiver reverse lights have already been fed 12 volts.
> 
> it is likey that you currently have 12v fed to the tailights lights first, then jump off them to your receiver lights. so you'd need to switch this up and feed the receiver lights first, then a flasher, then the tailights.


Perfect! 
Thank you......Thumbs Up


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

BossPlow2010;1603112 said:


> A multi light flasher
> http://priority1emergency.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=276


Thumbs Up Works for me!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

actually i was thinking a simple $10 turn signal flasher from autozone will do the trick. 

that multi light flasher will blink at a rate much higher than a standard turn signal and it may require led bulbs as standard bulbs may not be able to flash at that high rate.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

You could also replace your stock bulb with LED hideaways. Take old bulb out drill the stock hole so its 1" all the way around.....Then cut the stock plug off and connect the hot and ground wire to the hideaway.....they will both turn on when put in to reverse and you have lots of flash patterns to choose from.....Thats what I would do. (you could also put amber ones in for a little more pop)


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

fordtruck661;1603279 said:


> You could also replace your stock bulb with LED hideaways. Take old bulb out drill the stock hole so its 1" all the way around.....Then cut the stock plug off and connect the hot and ground wire to the hideaway.....they will both turn on when put in to reverse and you have lots of flash patterns to choose from.....Thats what I would do. (you could also put amber ones in for a little more pop)


Any link to who sells the hideaways. Like these


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

sixty4;1603286 said:


> Any link to who sells the hideaways. Like these


I would go with these http://www.strobesnmore.com/Strobes-N-More-E-Series-LED-Hide-a-way.html


----------



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahhh, very nice and easy!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i too would go with the strobes and more kit - i have it on my truck. i think it will be a more effective warning as the lights will "strobe" as opposed to "blink" as you were originally intending to do. it will be a more involved install and will cost more money than making the lights "blink", however this would be the better option in my opinion. 

however i would install them on a switch, not on the backup circuit. why not have them on when plowing (with the option to turn them off at any time) as opposed to just when you are in reverse?

you may find that after hours and hours of plowing in the middle of the night that the storbes you see when in reverse may begin to disorient you. if on a switch, just turn them off. if wired into the reverse lights you can't turn them off.


----------

